# Code Enforcement officer killed 8/9/2018



## cda (Aug 14, 2018)

i did not hear about that till today:::



https://www.sltrib.com/news/2018/08/14/she-kept-band-saw-her/


----------



## JCraver (Aug 14, 2018)

Tragic story.  Prayers for her family.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Aug 14, 2018)

cda, Thanks for sharing the story. That's a said story for sure.

I have training on how to approach people and to watch their body language as well as mine, but I'm unarmed and I have quit carrying my three battery mag-lite.

Be careful out there!


----------



## Keystone (Aug 14, 2018)

Horrible event!

You never know what your walking into but nobody expects or deserves this.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 15, 2018)

Very sad! You just never know how someone will react.


----------



## chris kennedy (Aug 15, 2018)

You never know, any of us.
Today could be that day.


----------

